# [email protected], angeblich email-upgrade zu 319€



## pontex (26 April 2012)

Habe soeben folgende mail von og. Absender erhalten und sofort gelöscht:
 Sehr geehrte(r) Josefxxxxx,

Sie haben sich für unseren Mail Upgrade eingetragen und wir sind sehr erfreut Sie als unseren neuen Teilnehmer zu begrüssen Sie können jetzt bis zu 500 Kurzmitteilungen pro Monat gebührenfrei verschicken und Ihr Speichervolumen vergrössert sich um 14 GB.

391,19 Euro für Registration werden Ihnen jährlich im Vorraus von Ihrem Bankkonto zu Last gelegt. Entziehen Sie die Rechnungsdaten bitte dem Anhang, dort finden Sie auch das Schreiben für Ihre 2 Wochen Kündigungsfrist. 

Mit freudlichen Grüssen
Ihr Kundenservice

Der Anhang ist eine Zip-Datei die ich nicht geöffnet habe.
Ich habe mich dort nie registriert!


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2012)

Lösch den Mist,das ist Spam,oder sogar ein Virus oder Trojaner im Anhang


----------



## Hippo (26 April 2012)

pontex schrieb:


> ... und sofort gelöscht...











pontex schrieb:


> ...Der Anhang ist eine Zip-Datei die ich nicht geöffnet habe...










pontex schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dort nie registriert!


Das hat solche Spammer noch nie interessiert ...
Vorsichtshalber das Konto noch beobachten, wenn einer meint sich unberechtigterweise bedienen zu müssen - kommentarlos rückbuchen lassen und gut ist. Mehr ist nicht zu tun.


----------



## Hippo (26 April 2012)

Wie vermutet, kicks in die Tonne und laß gut sein.
Nicht wert sich noch eine Sekunde damit zu beschäftigen.
Guggst Du da >>> http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ1335447765...sicht-vor-e-mail-mit-gefaehrlichem-zip-anhang


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2012)

Und da kommen die kleinen Schweinigeln her ...

​


> *Erpresser-Schädlinge aus dem Baukasten*​​Ransomware-Baukästen​Trojanische Pferde, die den Rechner blockieren und unter einem Vorwand Lösegeld erpressen, so genannte Ransomware, taucht immer häufiger auch hierzulande auf. Sie stammen meist aus Baukastensystemen, die in Untergrundforen angeboten werden.​


​​weiter hier: >>> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/DYI-Ranso...ten-5774677.html?r=761527211460504&lid=172140


----------



## stolwies (27 April 2012)

ich habe auch so eine Mail bekommen von  [email protected] und ich habe die pdf Datei angeklickt könnte mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt tun soll
bin leider eine Computerniete 
lG


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2012)

Lass mal einen Onlinevirenscanner über deinen Computer laufen, z. B. den hier: http://www.pandasecurity.com/germany/homeusers/solutions/activescan/ Dauert zwar einige Zeit, beruhigt aber das Gewissen. Vielleicht hast du aber auch bereits Glück gehabt und es war gar nichts passiert.


----------

